# Ipad as sailing instrument....



## coolsailing (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am on my second year sailing and leatning a lot! - I am thinking of upgrading my electronic although I have a smaller sailboat (Tanzer 7.5). I looked at Garmin and Furano for depth, wind and speed. However, I know some sailer are using Ipad as GPS. I am thinking of using my iPad not so much as GPS but instead of using it as my depth sounder and wind meter/ speed meter. Anyone done this? what about cost? It needs to be WIFI right? How to get this on water?... so many question.... Thanks for your help!

Coolsailing


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet, Coolsailing.

You will find lots of threads about using the iPad, apps, etc. for sailing. Here's one thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/87677-ipad-thread-who-uses-ipad-sailing.html

If you Google "Sailnet ipad" (no quotes), several others come up as well.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, many use it for a GPS because it has a built in receiver. Certainly, they don't have depth transducers nor anemometers. Perhaps there is a way to connect them via bluetooth, but it would be new to me.


----------



## lynnallan (Sep 1, 2003)

I talked with the folks at dmk yacht instruments about this at the Seattle boat show. They have a wifi device that is NMEA 0183 and NMEA 2000 and Seatalk compatible. Combined with their iPhone and ipad apps is does just what you are asking about.


----------



## coolsailing (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the fats response.

Using the GPS capability, I would be able to obtain both speed and positioning.

1. You are saying that I could actually connect a transducer for the depth to the iPad or will it show using the GPS capability on the iPad?

2. Same for the wind? How does it work?

I know, I have too many questions...


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

What u need are the transducers to get the depth and wind data. If you do that with nmea compatible instruments you can get them sent via wifi to an iPad. That will require something that sends that data via wifi. This currently will probably cost you as much as a entry level instrument sail pack. After you have that having the data sent to an iPad is doable. What you also have to worry about is powering the devices and since it's done via wifi having something create a wifi network like a computer. For a small boat that may be alot of power requirements. There may be other options but from my research this is what may be involved. Raymarine and I think simrad have an iPad app that allows you to see the nmea data on their network. You still have to get their instruments and build that network so it's not in addition to the instruments not instead of.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

NewportNewbie said:


> ....You still have to get their instruments and build that network so it's* [sic] *in addition to the instruments not instead of.


Exactly. Just needed an edit for an unintended double neg, I'm sure.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

IMHO, you are betting off using something small, cheap, waterproof, and designed for boats than you are using an iPAD.

I used to have a Lowrance 3.5" color GPS unit that came with high quality charts and a fishfinder / depthfinder. They still make a similar unit, the Lowrance Elite 4:
Elite-4 - LOWRANCE | Marine Electronics
It costs around $300.

For wind display you will need to purchase a separate unit. A less expensive unit, like from Moor Electronics
capw
is around $400.

good luck,

Barry


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

BarryL said:


> Hey,
> 
> IMHO, you are betting off using something small, cheap, waterproof, and designed for boats than you are using an iPAD......


While I don't necessarily advocate the iPad as primary navigation, I continue to feel it is the single greatest piece of cruising technology to come along in decades. Navigation, anchor alarm, bookshelf system manuals, email, movies, pandora radio, weather, radar, research, communication, skype, internet access, games.... oh yea and sailnet. For the money, its a dozen devices in one.

They sell a waterproof cover for $30.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Coolsailing, I'm by no means a minimalist sailor, but it would be a lot less expensive to teach yourself how to read the wind without instruments. It's a good thing to know in case your electronics fail but not something one usually thinks about doing when all the conveniences are in front of you. We lost our windvane to a bird a few years ago and I don't miss it at all. I have wind apps but they don't tell me what's happening immediately around my boat. I record Beaufort scale readings in our log and rely on how the wind feels. 

That said, I've used a netbook for navigation until this season when I'm going to experiment with the Garmin app on my iPad. I found a waterproof case to mitigate some of that risk.


----------



## Tymadman (Feb 22, 2013)

Coolsailing, check out "iRegatta" which is a dedicated sailing app for the iPad. It's primarily geared toward racing but does display your wind info and GPS info so is still useful when not racing.
I currently use iRegatta on my WiFi only iPad with a BadElf GPS dongle.
I've been building a NMEA to WiFi bridge with the aim of getting rid of the BadElf dongle and connecting a separate GPS unit (maybe even my VHF radio which has GPS built in) to the NMEA to WiFi bridge and sending the data to my iPad over WiFi.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I am getting old when English is not longer the common language and it has become technospeak


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Well here is a solution....

SailTimer Wind Vane

Its a wireless windvane that transits data to an ipad/iphone. Its solar powered and requires ZERO wiring. Its about $600, but then you buy no other hardware. This will display speed, GPS, and works with a number of apps, like iRegatta. I am going to seriously look into this.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

NewportNewbie said:


> Well here is a solution....
> 
> SailTimer Wind Vane
> 
> Its a wireless windvane that transits data to an ipad/iphone. Its solar powered and requires ZERO wiring. Its about $600, but then you buy no other hardware. This will display speed, GPS, and works with a number of apps, like iRegatta. I am going to seriously look into this.


Holy smokes, that's cool.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, I am in the computer industry, and I was thinking all day today that it would be easy and is very doable for a wind vane to be setup to a transmitter box, that just sends the data out via a wifi network. Well damn, there it is! I thought that if the marine electronics companies got it, they could sell a wifi version of their units and then sell the software...it would make their displays obselete in some issues, or maybe even have wifi enabled displays, so again, no wires. (tack tick/raymarine?) Whats cool is this wind vane has free software that can be downloaded so it can show actual sail time to a point including tacking, and uses wind and boat speed data to give you the optimal tacks for the fastest speed to a waypoint. Its also always updating based on the boat speed and wind data. Pretty cool.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

Make sure you are okay with the iPad in bright sunlight before you go too far down this path. Daylight readability is not its strong point.


----------



## Tymadman (Feb 22, 2013)

bacampbe said:


> Make sure you are okay with the iPad in bright sunlight before you go too far down this path. Daylight readability is not its strong point.


+1 for that.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bacampbe said:


> Make sure you are okay with the iPad in bright sunlight before you go too far down this path. Daylight readability is not its strong point.


Agreed, but manageable, particularly if you have a bimini.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

NewportNewbie said:


> Well here is a solution....
> 
> SailTimer Wind Vane
> 
> Its a wireless windvane that transits data to an ipad/iphone. Its solar powered and requires ZERO wiring. Its about $600, but then you buy no other hardware. This will display speed, GPS, and works with a number of apps, like iRegatta. I am going to seriously look into this.


I've been curious about that for a few months. I'd appreciate comments from anyone who buys it.

I have a very bright Netbook that I keep mounted in the cockpit and use it continuously for chartplotter and AIS display as long as the weather is dry. My software will put a graphical wind display right on the laptop from an external Bluetooth signal, so the SailTimer would be a very simple install. But the price tag (and concern over my electronics getting too complex) is enough to make me wait another season before pulling the trigger.

If someone buys it, let us know how it works out.


----------



## Vency (Jan 24, 2013)

I have friends, delivery captains. Thay use ipad's for navigation and ais monitoring.

Until now they had more than 20 000 nm navigates on ipads.

some pics:


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I still dont get why not just by a system and have it permanently installed at the helm, powered by your 12 volt power, protected from the elements. Why cobble together a whole bunch of differing stuff. 

The I pad is a great instrument as Minnnie noted above and I concur and it is portable. When conditions are rougher and the weather inclement I dont want to rely on that topsides if I dont have to. I love my I Pad and it portability. Its a great planning tool. If I was serious about all the electronic data I would get the equipment designed for it. Its not that expensive anymore.

Its like too much head down sailing. Everyone looking at their screens,,,whats the computer say the wind is here, whats the computer say the current is here, whats the computer say where we are, whats the computer say about the ship 10 miles away and are we going to colide. Then sail 10  minutes and check all the elctronics again.

Hey I have a chartplotter ,radar, ais, instruments and an I Pad to boot. But I am out there to sail my boat not be a quantum elctronics engineer. I am not an airline pilot needing to compute my next emergency landing. 

On our boat we have " no electronics days" where we sail without the toys on. When is the last time youve all tried that for 8 hours or so???????


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok chef I'll chime in. 

1. Cost
For navigation alone my iPad is a touchscreen navigation system that in some cases is far not sophisticated than a system costing many many thousands of dollars. 

2. Convenience. I can mount it in my boat so I can see it just like other instruments. Heads not down. It's above the companionway. 

3. Learning. When I sail I am always learning. How do I know the minute adjustment I did to sail made it better or worse? 

I'm also a techie so I love the high tech options. 

In my opinion if if helps you sail better then use it. I plan on getting dedicated instruments but almost all systems now can link to an iPad for a good reason. 

Convenience. 

The thing that will probably happen at some time in the future is that all these things will get merged into one device.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> I still dont get why not just by a system and have it permanently installed at the helm, powered by your 12 volt power, protected from the elements. Why cobble together a whole bunch of differing stuff.
> 
> The I pad is a great instrument as Minnnie noted above and I concur and it is portable. When conditions are rougher and the weather inclement I dont want to rely on that topsides if I dont have to. I love my I Pad and it portability. Its a great planning tool. If I was serious about all the electronic data I would get the equipment designed for it. Its not that expensive anymore.
> 
> ...


Dave my friend,

We've had this debate before, and as I've said before, different setups work better for different people.

But I think you're "talking out of both sides of your mouth" by suggesting that people spend $$$$ for a permanently mounted system like yours (including radar, AIS, and other nice "distractions"), but then accusing others of head-down sailing. Any system, whether laptop, tablet, or a permanent turnkey system, can be as simple or as complex as you want it. If you design it properly and keep it simple it is a nice dashboard to have in front of you without touching it, and if it's too complex you'll spend too much time zooming in and out, and otherwise manipulating it. But this is true whether it's a turnkey Raymarine system (which, on both of my charters, I found to require a ridiculous number of button pushes to get any information) or a cobbled together PC/tablet system. I've got my Netbook configured with a dual screen, one side zoomed in for detail, the other zoomed out for AIS targets. The chartplotter program runs continuously - I reboot it a couple times a season, otherwise it's simply put to sleep when I stow it away between sails, where I believe it is stored more securely than a fancy display in the cockpit.










I have very little room at my helm, and a "pod" on the binnacle would obstruct movement far more than my little Netbook bracket. Also, my Netbook mount is infinitely adjustable, so if I choose to sit next to the wheel on the windward side, I can pivot it to view it from that position.










If it rains or I'm in rough conditions, I put the thing away in the cabin (where it still continues to run and can still control the autopilot via Bluetooth, if I so choose), but for those situations I have the waterproof handheld mounted on the binnacle (which you can see in the pic above).










These things are wonderful tools to have, and I believe the parody of someone running head-on into an island with his head buried in the computer screen is just a figment of a cynic's imagination.

As for the computer telling me if I am going to collide, I can tell you that the closest-point-of-approach calculations of the AIS system are a HUGE safety improvement that takes a most of the guesswork out of sailing on my crowded river. I give the big freighters a lot of space, but I know with confidence that I have 15 minutes to cross the channel before it's here (or, more frequently, that the distant ship is only anchored and not coming toward me at all). It turns a potentially dangerous river into a safe sailing range.

I'm curious about the SailTime Wind Vane, but reluctant because I have resisted to avoid the very complexity you've expressed concern about. My windex works fine (even though the PO installed it backwards  ), and I just had the window on my bimini enlarged so I can have a better view of it. I hope you're more tolerant of people looking up than looking down. :laugher


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> Dave my friend,
> 
> We've had this debate before, and as I've said before, different setups work better for different people.
> 
> ...


I interested...what AIS program do you have in real time?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey I didnt say not to use it. I guess thats where the talking out of both sides of my mouth came. I have a dedicated system so obviously I beleive in the elctrontics too.

But I also beleive what Jon has been preaching here for a while that people with electrontics will take risks that normally they wouldnt.

For sailing a few hours on the Delaware River in good weather your set up works. 

For a 12 hour trip in rough weather down through Delaware Bay or in the Ocean it doesnt. So it does work for your type of sailing. I want something there when the weather gets rougher. Thats when you really want it too. For less than a couple of thousand dollars you can get a good touch screen CP and radar now. You flip a switch it works...it doesnt have to reboot...it doesnt have to be charged..it dimms in poor light...its integrated with autohelms and other intruments...it gives you weather...and some even hook into an I pad. 

I AM NOT AGAINST ELECTRONICS obviously. I am against the overdependence on them.

My point about sailing without electronics is that for me it can take away from the experience sometimes FOR ME. I also find that people who dont practice without it, are at a loss with out it when it goes out.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

As a bit of a traditionalist, I still think that navigation belongs at the nav station. I am quite happy not having a chartplotter / iPad / computer / handheld at the helm. Give me a navigator who communicates clearly and succinctly and and a helm who understands. And both know how to use their eyes.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Three minor points:
1. There are two categories of IPAD. One is wifi only and one has wifi and cellular.
The wifi only model does not have the built-in gps chip. 
You need to get the cellular model.
You do not need to purchase the cellular plan as the gps chip will still work but you do need the cellular model or you have to purchase a separate plug-in compatible gps dongle for the wifi only unit.
2. The ability to see in bright sunlight is an issue for most of us.
3. The battery will run down very quickly so you need a charging source.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> I interested...what AIS program do you have in real time?


I use OpenCPN, which keeps getting better and better. Here's a screenshot from a prior version:


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> I use OpenCPN, which keeps getting better and better. Here's a screenshot from a prior version:


Is it real time or is there a delay. I rememebr this was one of the issues you commented on before. I thought Open CPN could be as much as a 15 minute delay.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

New technology, like the wireless anemometer above are terrific and will surely increase the capabilities of electronics and decrease the price as it progresses. I have serious reservations about actually depending on non-marine designed electronic products. Maybe they'd be ok for close inshore application, but not for any kind of extended trip. Sunlight visibility is a BIG issue. Displays designed for indoor use can be totally useless when you need them most.

I have tried OpenCPN a number of times and finally got tired of it crashing and burning. Maybe it's my computers (which work fine for Sailcruiser, Polar Navy, and Seaclear) but I would never depend on this program.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> Is it real time or is there a delay. I rememebr this was one of the issues you commented on before. I thought Open CPN could be as much as a 15 minute delay.


OpenCPN is completely real time. It gets its AIS data directly from my boat's AIS receiver, and operates in free-standing mode without any Internet connection.

I had expressed concerns about the MarineTraffic.com website and MarineTraffic smartphone apps. Those get their data over the internet through a network of volunteer receiving stations that upload their data to a central server. The website warns against using their data for navigation. I am more concerned about blackout zones than time delays, since one of the "volunteer receivers" could go down at any time without warning, leaving certain regions with no coverage.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> ...I had expressed concerns about the MarineTraffic.com website and MarineTraffic smartphone apps. Those get their data over the internet through a network of volunteer receiving stations that upload their data to a central server. The website warns against using their data for navigation. I am more concerned about blackout zones than time delays, since one of the "volunteer receivers" could go down at any time without warning, leaving certain regions with no coverage.


This is very true. I have a buddy sailed up to RI. He and I planned to rendezvous in open water and flotilla for a week up the coast. He had AIS broadcasting, so I used my iPad on marine traffic to find him. He was there one minute, gone for an hour, back again. It was rediculous. I finally called him on his cell and asked him to read me his coordinates, which I just sailed toward. When I finally found in the binoculars about 5 miles away, he still wasn't on the app.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

[Edit: This was in reply to Vency's pics. Somehow 2 pages worth of posts came in while I was typing, so it's been mostly overtaken by events.]

Nice. Do you know the integration details?

In spite of my comment about daytime readability, I've been considering going this route myself. My old C80 has screen damage. I am considering taking taking that as an upgrade opportunity, but the cost of a modern MPD with a similar screen size is considerably higher than the cost of a lower end iPad plus water proof case.

But integrating into you on-board systems is more than just installing the right apps on your iPad. Others have mentioned NMEA wifi bridges--what are people's experience with those? How solid are they? The sort of fiddliness we are used to putting up with for home networks would not be not good for marine instrument networks. The last thing I want to do is troubleshoot a wifi connection during a blow or have my sounder stop reporting in skinny water.

The big marine electronic venders seem to almost willfully get wifi integration wrong, doing things like insisting on hosting their own network rather than joining an existing one. That makes it hard to do things live internet integration via a phone or iPad.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> OpenCPN is completely real time. It gets its AIS data directly from my boat's AIS receiver, and operates in free-standing mode without any Internet connection.
> 
> I had expressed concerns about the MarineTraffic.com website and MarineTraffic smartphone apps. Those get their data over the internet through a network of volunteer receiving stations that upload their data to a central server. The website warns against using their data for navigation. I am more concerned about blackout zones than time delays, since one of the "volunteer receivers" could go down at any time without warning, leaving certain regions with no coverage.


What kind of AIS receiver did you get, a stand alone or one associated with a fixed VHF like the Standard Horizon VHF.. How do you incorpoate that into your netbook? Will it blue tooth or do you have to run a direct cable.

Minnie, I have found and use a real time AIS for the I Pad/ Droids. Its not free, but I got it for free as I was one of the first 10 to install it and test it out last year. Its called Boat Beacon. I have tracked it against my Raymarine integrated AIS transciever though the chartplotter and it is dead on accurate in real time.

The new Raymarine have wifi and bluetooth capability, and an I pad app so you can use your I pad as a second monitor or remote and see everything on the CP screen. You can also upload from one to the other via USB port or wifi.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

I went with a Ray E7 and used NMEA 2000 for my triducer and wheel pilot. It all integrated as advertised. Ray also has an Ipad app so you can mirror the E7 and control it using its own wifi. Just started playing with it, but it seems to work.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Joel,

Youll be real happy with that unit. 

I wish they had the wireless available in the c90w last summer when they replace the lightening strike stuff. The c95w now has it also.

I need a larger screen than the 7 as my eyes are older than yours


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

The 9 inch screen is sweet, but there is a huge price jump from the 7 to the 9! That's why I wear bifocals! I'm hoping Defender has a deal on AIS this week so I can add that to the network.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> ..Minnie, I have found and use a real time AIS for the I Pad/ Droids. Its not free, but I got it for free as I was one of the first 10 to install it and test it out last year. Its called Boat Beacon. I have tracked it against my Raymarine integrated AIS transciever though the chartplotter and it is dead on accurate in real time...


Does it still rely on shore receivers? How do they keep it real time?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Does it still rely on shore receivers? How do they keep it real time?


Requires a constant internet access so only for coastal cruising for the most part. It is not a replacement for real AIS nor should it be used for navigation, but it is better than Marine Traffic ap

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electricpocket.boatbeacon&hl=en


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> Requires a constant internet access so only for coastal cruising for the most part. It is not a replacement for real AIS nor should it be used for navigation, but it is better than Marine Traffic ap
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.electricpocket.boatbeacon&hl=en


Does your boat show up on AIS as well?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

From their web site, I gather if you register an IMSI you will show up on global online AIS services (e.g. marine traffic or shipfinder). But if they repeat your AIS over VHF so that it would be received by a conventional AIS receiver, they don't mention it.

Boat Beacon for iPhone


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> What kind of AIS receiver did you get, a stand alone or one associated with a fixed VHF like the Standard Horizon VHF.. How do you incorpoate that into your netbook? Will it blue tooth or do you have to run a direct cable...


Dave - I have the Standard Horizon GX2150, which has an AIS receiver integrated into it. I have a dedicated Garmin GPS puck feeding GPS coordinates to it (something I advocate for anyone who does not have a fixed chartplotter to connect to their DSC radio). I have two Bluetooth transmitters - one sends the GPS coordinates, and the other sends the AIS signal. My Netbook receives both and OpenCPN displays them. (I can also pick up these Bluetooth signals on my Nook Color tablet, which lacks its own internal GPS.) The Netbook also sends autopilot commands out via Bluetooth, from which it is routed to the autopilot. I once did a motorized run from Delaware City to Essington entirely using a pre-programmed route. Obviously I stood watch to make sure I did not need to dodge a freighter, buoy, tree, or old tire. 

Although the AIS lacks transmit capability, having the receiver integrated into the radio does offer one very nice feature. With a turn of a knob (in the cabin) or the press of an arrow button (on the cockpit RAM mic) I can select any vessel on the AIS display and place a DSC call directly to them without having to manually enter their MMSI number. Placing a DSC call (as opposed to a normal voice hail) also sends them your GPS coordinates, which show up on their radio display (and on their chartplotter, if it's interfaced with the radio). This is a very nice feature which makes DSC much more easily usable than having to manually enter an MMSI number, which is hopelessly tedious.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> Dave - I have the Standard Horizon GX2150, which has an AIS receiver integrated into it. I have a dedicated Garmin GPS puck feeding GPS coordinates to it (something I advocate for anyone who does not have a fixed chartplotter to connect to their DSC radio). I have two Bluetooth transmitters - one sends the GPS coordinates, and the other sends the AIS signal. My Netbook receives both and OpenCPN displays them. (I can also pick up these Bluetooth signals on my Nook Color tablet, which lacks its own internal GPS.) The Netbook also sends autopilot commands out via Bluetooth, from which it is routed to the autopilot. I once did a motorized run from Delaware City to Essington entirely using a pre-programmed route. Obviously I stood watch to make sure I did not need to dodge a freighter, buoy, tree, or old tire.
> 
> Although the AIS lacks transmit capability, having the receiver integrated into the radio does offer one very nice feature. With a turn of a knob (in the cabin) or the press of an arrow button (on the cockpit RAM mic) I can select any vessel on the AIS display and place a DSC call directly to them without having to manually enter their MMSI number. Placing a DSC call (as opposed to a normal voice hail) also sends them your GPS coordinates, which show up on their radio display (and on their chartplotter, if it's interfaced with the radio). This is a very nice feature which makes DSC much more easily usable than having to manually enter an MMSI number, which is hopelessly tedious.


Gottcha,

So everything into the netbook, except power to recharge it is blue toothed in from the cabin I am assuming. How do you keep power into the netbook?

How is the puck is down below connected to one bluetooth? Does it have to be powered?

The VHF the other bluetooth through a jack out on the VHF I assume correct?

IOGEAR - GBMA211 - Bluetooth Stereo Audio Transmitter
Garmin GPS 18x PC Receiver by Office Depot


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> So everything into the netbook, except power to recharge it is blue toothed in from the cabin I am assuming. How do you keep power into the netbook?
> 
> How is the puck is down below connected to one bluetooth? Does it have to be powered?
> 
> ...


You can't charge a battery through Bluetooth, so the Netbook runs off its own battery for up to 4 hours (typical daysail). When I go out for more than 4 hours I plug in a car adapter to a 12v outlet in my cockpit. That's the only wire that connects to the Netbook, and you can see it in the pics above.

More details on my setup can be found on this thread from two years ago. You can see there that I have a central interface box that feeds data and 5vDC to the various devices. The box is mounted to the ceiling of the aft berth, behind the VHF radio and directly below the solenoid switch for my LP system:






FYI, the black wire in the upper left corner of the above pic is gone now - ditto for the white wire hanging out of the 12V panel. Those were temporary power cables used for testing. They have since been hard-wired with hidden cables. And the angle of that pic is meant to show the interface box - from a normal standing position, it is completely hidden behind the VHF and you do not see it.

The GPS puck and the two Bluetooth transmitters all get their 5v supply from this box. The Bluetooth transmitters are mounted directly on the box, and wires from all the external devices (VHF, puck, autopilot, 5v supply line) all plug into the box via RJ45 connectors, like the ones commonly used for Ethernet. This way I can quickly disconnect everything if something needs to be removed for service.

The Bluetooth transmitters are industrial grade ones from USConverters, not the Iogear ones that you linked.

The GPS puck is a different one than you linked, although that one would work nicely for many applications. The one I used is this one: Amazon.com: Garmin 18x LVC GPS Navigator Unit: GPS & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41plS0vqelL


----------



## katsailor (Jan 6, 2013)

chef2sail said:


> For less than a couple of thousand dollars you can get a good touch screen CP and radar now.


Where????


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

katsailor said:


> Where????


https://www.shopepal.com/ShoppingCart.aspx

Garmin GPSMAP 740 GMR 18HD Bundle Marine Chartplotter with Touch Screen

Raymarine a67 5.7" Radar Pack - Star Marine Depot

Star Marine Depot - Orders


----------



## katsailor (Jan 6, 2013)

wowsa!!! thanks


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I was hoping that the Sailtimer Wind Vane would be on display at the Annapolis Boat Show. When trying to look up the company, I noticed that the Sailtimer Wind Vane is apparently discontinued, and they plan to replace it with the Sailtimer Wind Instrument next year.

Does anyone know the reason for this? Were there problems with the device? I've always been suspicious of solar powered devices (especially ones that are in difficult-to-reach places like the top of a mast). I guess I'm glad I didn't buy this last winter, since it looks like it's an orphan already.


----------



## joyinPNW (Jan 7, 2013)

We thought about getting the Sailtimer wind vane earlier this year, but when I did my research, it seems that there were some issues with it not holding up after a few months or so. I love the idea and it's just a matter of time before they develop something more robust. 

-Joy


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

joyinPNW said:


> We thought about getting the Sailtimer wind vane earlier this year, but when I did my research, it seems that there were some issues with it not holding up after a few months or so. I love the idea and it's just a matter of time before they develop something more robust.
> 
> -Joy


I just my hands on a windvane that plugs into a smartphone from Vavuud. I'll be reviewing it soon on my blog. Stay tuned!


----------

